# Fault code 16395....HELP please



## SAJ77 (Nov 16, 2008)

Hi all

I have just viewed an immaculate 1.8 (180) TT for the girlfriend. 

I ran a scan using Vagcom and found the following fault  - I have found it on Ross Tech.....

*16395/P0011/000017 - Bank 1: Camshaft A (Intake): Retard Setpoint not Reached (Over-Advanced)*

Possible Symptoms
* Power Loss

Possible Causes
* Camshaft Adjustment Valve 1 (N205) faulty
* Fuel Pump Relay (J17) faulty

Possible Solutions
* Check Camshaft Adjustment Valve 1 (N205)
* Check Fuel Pump Relay (J17)

Special Notes
* When found in Engine: 4.0l W8
o Check TPL 2010059(RoW)
+ Check/Replace Oil Sieve in Timing Case (Camshaft Adjuster)

The car ran fine BUT can someone explain this fault in simple terms for me and if the possible causes i.e The camshaft adjustment valve and Fuel pump relay are expensive jobs? 

Cheers
Saj


----------



## ELLIOTT (Feb 29, 2008)

Did you reset the code? and it came back....


----------



## SAJ77 (Nov 16, 2008)

I ran scan after I drove it and then I deleted it......so don't know if it came back. Will check on 2nd viewing as car will have been driven by owner in that time (I've noted mileage!)

What are you thinking Elliott?

Saj


----------



## ELLIOTT (Feb 29, 2008)

I can not help you with regards to the problem but that fault code could have been there ages? I assume they are logged and stored until reset, It may have been a glitch with one of the offending components listed but is not causing a problem now. I am sure others will advise,I suppose you will see when you go back. Did you get the BMC sorted OT


----------



## SAJ77 (Nov 16, 2008)

Cheers Elliott...as you say the fault code could have been there ages and the car didnt show any symptoms - so hopefully it will be an anomaly 

I haven't heard anything about BMC via phone but I have PM'd 'showtime' (who I assume thats who it is selling as I saw his ad!  )


----------



## ELLIOTT (Feb 29, 2008)

http://forums.audiworld.com/tt/msgs/1803879.phtml

May be of help?


----------



## skiwhiz (Feb 17, 2008)

fuel pump relay is not expensive, Mal replaced his when he had problems and I costed one when fuel pump went on mine and if my memory is right it was around £20 to £25

as elliott mentioned check if fault is still there, and why not give Phil a call, sure he will help if he can advise.


----------



## SAVTT240 (Mar 29, 2009)

HI SAJ,

Had the same code on my qs when i checked it after having the liquid fitted & after re-map?????

That was 8 months ago & i cleared it & so far nothing has returned   even after a good few runs down down the santa pod strip  

SAV....


----------



## SAJ77 (Nov 16, 2008)

skiwhiz said:


> fuel pump relay is not expensive, Mal replaced his when he had problems and I costed one when fuel pump went on mine and if my memory is right it was around £20 to £25
> 
> as elliott mentioned check if fault is still there, and why not give Phil a call, sure he will help if he can advise.


Cheers for that....its put my mind at ease. I'll give Phil a ring tomorrow. 

Saj


----------



## BFT - John (Sep 8, 2009)

SAJ77 said:


> Hi all
> 
> I have just viewed an immaculate 1.8 (180) TT for the girlfriend.
> 
> ...


Could also mean the timing belt is out as well? Has it had one changed recently?


----------



## SAJ77 (Nov 16, 2008)

BFT - John said:


> Could also mean the timing belt is out as well? Has it had one changed recently?


John,

No but is due a change ASAP as it has 55k miles on it :?


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

SAJ77 said:


> BFT - John said:
> 
> 
> > Could also mean the timing belt is out as well? Has it had one changed recently?
> ...


The V6 doesn't have a timing belt, it has a chain - I have heard that they can stretch over time but with that sort of mileage I would be surprised.

Charlie


----------



## ELLIOTT (Feb 29, 2008)

It is not a V6 in question :wink: He has been looking at a 1.8


----------



## BFT - John (Sep 8, 2009)

SAJ77 said:


> BFT - John said:
> 
> 
> > Could also mean the timing belt is out as well? Has it had one changed recently?
> ...


If you budget in a cambelt change you will be fine. I wouldn't be questioning that code further, if it was serious the EML would be on.

Assume Phil @ Elite would do the work, if so he would check it over throughly for you once the belt is off.

Sounds a nice car!! Hope to see it soon!


----------



## SAJ77 (Nov 16, 2008)

Cheers John.

I spoke to Phil and the car is booked in for cambelt change on Friday and he'll check it too.......pick car up tomorrow. I'll post some photos asap.

Saj


----------



## SAJ77 (Nov 16, 2008)

BFT - John said:


> Sounds a nice car!! Hope to see it soon!


Bought it....pics  
viewtopic.php?f=2&t=170875

Saj


----------



## Proton91 (May 15, 2018)

Had a similar issue with my 225 coupe.
The crankshaft position sensor was on it's way out.
When the engine is cold it runs perfect,but when it reaches the operating temperature you will wake up with a non starting engine.
50ish pounds for a new sensor bosch sensor.
Regards, Nick


----------



## Tiberius73 (Feb 23, 2019)

In my case it was also the Cam Shaft Position Sensor.

My problem would come when going from < 2k rpm to > 2krpm on very light throttle. At first only when the engine was cold, after 500 miles it would come 'any time, at random'. After 1.2k miles it happened very predictably. 1.2k miles was inside one week for me (was a busy week).

Replaced sensor and never came back.

IMPORTANT: When trying to work out what the ultimate cause of the code was, I noticed that the fuel pump relay was 'not exactly stellar'. The car started, but the thing was acting up and spiking current. Had this on previous Audis too. No way it can be a coincidence. I would also replace the Fuel Pump Relay if you have an old and also dodgy cam sensor. Somehow the problems seem to appear in pairs.


----------



## StuartDB (Feb 10, 2018)

I bet there is some actual science in that coincidence of a fueling issue retarding the cam to the limit and somehow damaging the sensor.


----------

